# Yellow Shrimp - Neocardina heterpoda var. yellow



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took of my new Yellow Shrimp.

If you want more pictures for wallpaper go: Photo Gallery


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

nice. who did you get those from?


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

Great photos of a spectacular shrimp. What equipment did you use to take the pictures?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Good stuff Ryan...........any saddles yet?


----------



## vtchica (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, the pictures are so crisp and clear!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know whether to compliment you on your shrimp or your photography skills...
:-D


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

nice pictures


----------

